# Excellent service as always



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well order late yesterday and my stuff came early today , excellent service and discount too, got my ssr now just need my rotary, ps i got a new pakshak ultra fine to try whilst at it and oh my god they are soft, by far the softest finish i have ever felt on a microfibre (get them while you can as i hear there selling quickly)


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

nice worktop


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

andyollie said:


> nice worktop


I agree, but maybe some good metal polish needed on the hob


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

the hob is actually clean, picture does make it look dirty,well except for the dirty cat paw print


----------

